# When to apply salt on 2" trigger depth accounts



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

Last season we added de-icing to our service list. So I'm thinking through when we apply salt to our accounts and how it could be different depending on trigger depths.

With 1" trigger depth it's pretty easy - we're either salting after a dusting or we're plowing and then salting.

But with 2" trigger depths - if you're not supposed to plow until 2", but you presalt a storm - what if the storm only gives 1" or 1.5". Not enough to plow - and perhaps more than the salt could handle. Do you apply salt again? Do you just let the lot sit and look slushy and ugly?

How do you handle salting for 2" accounts? What about those in between snow falls?


----------



## J&JProperty (Nov 28, 2001)

We have the same problem, alot of our accounts have a 2" trigger, but yet don't want any ice/snow on the lot while its snowing(especially during business hours). On the larger shopping centers, we maintain the access roads and walks until the storms over or its night time. For the medical and business offices we maintain the entire lot. Each time we salt it gets counted as an application, if it only snows 1-1.5" hopefully there is enough salt down. Normally when we hit 1.5" it becomes a judgement call as to whether or not to push, most of the time we do and have had no complaints yet. Make sure you know your customers expectations upfront, that will save call backs and HEADACHES, 


Joe


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

i am the same as above if we salt an account they all get salted at the same time requardless of the plowing trigger.......you can easily melt two inches or more off depending on conditions

as you get into the salting , most accounts that pay for this service will not have a big concern for plowing trigger because they need the lot bare and wet at all times and will not usually question a plowing at 1.5 inches

as said before what the expectations are is key

daytime snowfalls are the hardest to bill out for if it is not very clear when the lot will be plowed /salted and what they will pay


----------



## karl klein (Jan 28, 2001)

we just plow the main drives during the storm and return when it is over to clear the entire lot. we never salt until after plowing


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Why plow? If you pre salt after the start of a storm. The salt will melt 1.5" to 2" with out a problem, no plowing required.

Geoff


----------

